# Help calm my nerves...



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi All,

So I am hesistant to post as I don't want to "jynx" anything.

On Friday night I found two (4 month old) golden pups on a humane society website. Both Saturday and Sunday we visited the pair hoping for just one of them -the male.

Gorgeous isn't the word, I snuck a few photos on my blackberry of him. Just today they took him (but not his sister) off their website. My parents have a Golden -Bailey (who was skunked yesterday morning, goof!) whi is 6. I moved out 2 1/2 years ago and until this summer when I moved in with my boyfriend a dog has just not been possible. Now that it is, I always said I didn't want a pup right from a breeder if I could "rescue" one in a circumstance such as this. Our hearts of course melted as he sat there so quiet and perfectly both times we visited him. Of course "we" feel like we bonded with him, and listed him as our only option on the form. Surely we're stuck in with numerous names/applications, and who knows could have been discounted already, but how do I not go crazy. I have the gut -nervous, anxious feeling and am trying to stay quite positive. I feel like we'd be such a great fit for him, but of course until we are possibly selected for an interview, the adoption form just doesn't convey that!

Up to this morning they were taking applications for him, and after speaking with someone on Sunday she let me know that they would definitely be split up (a concern of ours in potentially getting a chance to adopt him!).

I am having issues of being so anxious to know, I am feeling rather crazy. I want to be annoying and call (instead have resorted to my refresh button on the website, hence knowing within the hour he was taken off the website). I want to show them how interested we are, but of course I think we could easily cross the line of crazy as well.



....sitting, waiting, wishing -and staying as positive as possible


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you. But just remember if this one doesn't work out I'm sure one will find its way to you soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My fingers and paws are crossed here that you get him. But if you dont there are many many more out there. Good luck and please let us know what happens.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted! :crossfing


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending you huge amounts of luck from Ontario!!!
Keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you get to adopt him!!! Let us know the outcome.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

timberwolf said:


> Sending you huge amounts of luck from Ontario!!!
> Keep us posted!


I'm in Ontario too!

Thanks so much....we're hoping our positive thoughts work out!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Wishing you tons of luck! There's a beautiful golden out there for you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It just seems like when someone decides to adopt, the pup that needs to be theirs is out there waiting and they find each other. I know it will happen for you too, either with this one or if not I know you will find the one you are supposed to have!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Still no word....we've been told another day (today!) or two. Both him and his sister are off the website, applications are (finally) closed for them, so again -only positive thoughts over here.

I don't think we can properly convey how hopefuly we are and how much of a match he is with us (our biased opinions of course!) so we can only hope! We did all we could on paper, and we have to hope that that was enough to catch their attention to have us in for an interview.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Edited: pic link here didn't work, see below!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Just FYI on the cuteness level of this pair.... I said I wouldn't post a pic, but there he is (sister in background)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm...I'm not seeing any pics. I do hope you're picked to be his new owner.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Good Luck from another Ontario member!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pic didn't come through.
I don't think a call would be remiss. It would just show how very anxious you are to get him. That's a good thing! Too many don't find a home.
I hope you get him, but if you don't there is one out there needing you.
When the shelter called me on my old guy (Copper) I turned him down. I had just gotten one from them 3 months before and he had been a challenge. I felt I wasn't up for another. The GR rescue refused Copper and the shelter called again a week later and said I was his last hope.
We're coming up on 5 years together and he is my love, but I turned him down initially.........


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Does this work:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's adorable!.
Fingers crossed that you get him!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just adorable. It is good that they have a ton of applicants for him and his sister. Here in the states there just are so many needing homes. We are keeping positive thoughts for the adoption.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man! That nose through the bars is what made me get Copper too!
He looks adorable. When will you know about the adoption?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh man! That nose through the bars is what made me get Copper too!
> He looks adorable. When will you know about the adoption?


Today or tomorrow we are hoping we will get a call to come in for an interview (if not, then we know we weren't considered and he's gone elsewhere), we know we submitted our application with a stack of others from over the weekend up to yesterday. Obviously we think our application is strong, and we made a connection with him, but it's all in their hands and I have never been so anxious/hopeful ever before!

None of those dogs deserve to be behind bars, golden or not, and I hate that the amount of people that want him and his sister would clear that humane society of half their dogs (though I am part of that group), he made our hearts crumble, we know we want a golden and it sucks to have to leave others behind. He needs to not be there another moment, I know they take their time scouring through applications for a reason, and there's likely many good homes, it's crazy he's still in there, and hopefully will be out (of course ideally with us!) by this weekend....!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got word while on my lunch he was placed/adopted yesterday evening.

I had a moment of tears after I got off the phone, called my SO and let him know/had a moment. Obviously he went to a great home, and the right one will find us soon.

J


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear you didn't get him. You will find the right one for you. There are alot of goldens out there in need of a home.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we are in ontario as well and have been wanting to adopt/rescue a second golden for over a year now....we finally rescued a 9 month old lab. we found it really hard to rescue a golden even through golden rescue. we will get another golden eventually but we love our lab. i would love to have three dogs since i am home all day. good luck with your search for your golden...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't give up. Everything happens for a reason. I know that doesn't help you to get over the disappointment, but just you wait and see!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Just got word while on my lunch he was placed/adopted yesterday evening.
> 
> I had a moment of tears after I got off the phone, called my SO and let him know/had a moment. Obviously he went to a great home, and the right one will find us soon.
> 
> J


I know you must be terribly disappointed! Just know that the right pup will come along, even though I know that doesn't make you feel the least bit better right now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just checking back to see if you've heard anything...and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Oops, sorry...I missed your latest post. Don't get discouraged, there are other pups out there who would be perfect for you...you just haven't found each other yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love my Golden*

I Love My Golden

The right dog will come along.
Have you looked on Petfinder at the Golden Ret. Rescues and the shelters near you?
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

Did you know you can go to Petfinder and do a search by dog breed, age, gender, in your city and state?

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...er&pet.Age=baby&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=F&location=

*Where do you live?*


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

The right one will come along for you...keep looking, and hang in there. We looked for months until we found our Scout.


----------

